# an artist with a relabeling issue



## sac4th (Jun 26, 2007)

ok, so heres the gig:

im an artist experimenting with block printing on tshirts instead of boring old paper. this is an attempt to sort of stick my foot in fashion pool while also getting my art seen by a wider audience.

i print on american apparel shirts but would like to remove the american apparel tag and print my "tag" in the inside of the shirt like heavy rotation or other "in" brands do nowadays.

my tag is actually another one my printing blocks. the type is laid out something like this:

Samson & Delilah
---/100 [signature]
wash in cold water on delicate settings. tumble dry low.

the first line (obviously) is my clothing line's name

second is the shirt's number out of 100 (my prints, just as in traditional printmaking, are limited) and my signature

third line includes some brief washing instructions

what im trying to do is make the the label look similar to the other labels of today's brands while echoing the numbering an signing traditions of standard printmaking and keeping with the overall printing technique of the whole shirt.

now i was browsing some threads and saw that all the info on the manufacture's tag is vital... so, what if the american apparel tag was salvaged and restitched into the side seem like ive seen done on "tagless" tees?

would that be kosher? if not what do you suggest i do?


----------



## sac4th (Jun 26, 2007)

ok... i was reading over my post and was realizing its a little convoluted. (i wrote it late last night after a long, tiresome day)

ive rethought my conundrum and now pose this question:

can i remove the american apparel tag from the back of the neck and place it in the side seem?

if so, are there businesses that can do this for me or am i better off just pulling out the ol' sewing machine and doing this myself?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> can i remove the american apparel tag from the back of the neck and place it in the side seem?


Yes, but I think you'll still need a tag in the neckline. You don't have to put the aa tag back in the t-shirt though.

If you search the forum for relabeling, you'll find lots of info on how to do it properly.



> if so, are there businesses that can do this for me or am i better off just pulling out the ol' sewing machine and doing this myself?


Yes, there are probably relabeling companies or seamstresses that can do that type of work for you.


----------



## sac4th (Jun 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Yes, but I think you'll still need a tag in the neckline. You don't have to put the aa tag back in the t-shirt though.
> 
> If you search the forum for relabeling, you'll find lots of info on how to do it properly.


 
Well if you read my first post im wanting to block print my own tag into the neck... which will echo traditional printmaking where the printmaker signs and numbers his piece in the bottom margin of the paper. here, i want to do it like a label.

and since i read that all the stuff on the manufacturer's label is vital... i was wanting to see if its a viable option to replace the label on the side seam

my label looks something like this:


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The manufacturers label isn't vital. Just the information contained on the manufacturers label is vital. See this thread for more details:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html

Many people print the tags in the neckline.

If you just added some more information to tag you are printing, you wouldn't have to move the manufacturers tag to the side seam.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

sac4th said:


> can i remove the american apparel tag from the back of the neck and place it in the side seem?


Nope. The location of the information also matters. If you add fibre content, country of origin, and an RN or legal company name to your label, it will be good to go.


----------



## sac4th (Jun 26, 2007)

how's this? am i on the right track?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

sac4th said:


> how's this? am i on the right track?


I think so, although you might want to read over some of the relabelling threads to make sure I'm not forgetting to tell you you're forgetting something 

Assuming it's all accurate, it looks fine though.


----------

